# Wiinja: The First Wii Modchip!



## Costello (Jan 26, 2007)

*Wiinja: The First Wii Modchip!*

By the Ninja team








The very first Wii modchip has just been disclosed. What can I say? Oh yeah, it is real. I have seen it in action, some stores are already selling it, and we will receive a sample in the next couple of days.





Congratulations to the Ninja team!






 Click here for more pictures and discussion.





 Click here to watch the Youtube video.






 For the non-believers: click here to watch another video.


----------



## modshroom128 (Jan 26, 2007)

@$%@ YEA!!!

*cries in the glorious moment*


----------



## Jax (Jan 26, 2007)

*jaw drops*


----------



## Wuschmaster (Jan 26, 2007)

*Waits for Nintendo sueing them.*


----------



## adgloride (Jan 26, 2007)

What can the Wiinija actually play Costello?  Is it limited to gamecube games or can it play wii games and also downloaded VC games from the interwebz?


----------



## modshroom128 (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Wuschmaster @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> *Waits for Nintendo sueing them.*



*slaps u for holding back the wii scene community with dissaproving comments*

does anyone think modchipstore.com will sell it???
(i can trust them with my soul)





oh, and how much soldering will be involved? (hopefully none rofl)


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jan 26, 2007)

that's pretty sad the system hasn't been out for even half a year, and there's mod chip already. There is no point at the moment really since there are no worth wile games out, but that means there should be a working emu soon. I guess that's the good thing about it being a weaker system in a way, because a emu should be easy to make since they have one for the gamecube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## science (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> but that means there should be a working emu soon. I guess that's the good thing about it being a weaker system in a way, because a emu should be easy to make since they have one for the gamecube
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*COUGH*




Anyways, that was fast.


----------



## Costello (Jan 26, 2007)

Wii games... I have only seen wii games running.
I don't know about the others... check the topic I gave a link to in the main post.


----------



## OrR (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll wait for one that makes my Wii region free...


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 26, 2007)

OK, so what does it play?  The raw dumps burned on DVD-R?

I'm not too interested unless it can bypass the region protection as well, don't like the tought of having to wait just as long to download stuff as for it to come out in stores over here (ie decades)


----------



## adgloride (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> OK, so what does it play?Â The raw dumps burned on DVD-R?
> 
> I'm not too interested unless it can bypass the region protection as well, don't like the tought of having to wait just as long to download stuff as for it to come out in stores over here (ie decades)



It may be using a hack similar to the one on the xbox 360.  The xbox 360 can only play the games locked to your region, some are region free though.  I just hope nintendo don't do what they've done with the DS to europe, letting us wait months for the games.  By the time we get them everyone else has got bored of playing it on online.


----------



## Harsky (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BlueStar @ Jan 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, so what does it play?Â The raw dumps burned on DVD-R?
> ...


Official games? Yes. But games downlpaded onto flashcarts? No.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> that's pretty sad the system hasn't been out for even half a year, and there's mod chip already. There is no point at the moment really since there are no worth wile games out, but that means there should be a working emu soon. I guess that's the good thing about it being a weaker system in a way, because a emu should be easy to make since they have one for the gamecube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wario Ware and Zelda not worthwhile then?


----------



## Qpido (Jan 26, 2007)

Fucking awesome!
If I could only get a frigging Wii!

Stupid stores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Q~


----------



## tepnomus (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow, that was fast.  I'm sure it would boost the sales of the Wiis, can't say the same for Wii games.


----------



## insanezer0x (Jan 26, 2007)

Omg.. *tears*
How much will it be?


----------



## slayerspud (Jan 26, 2007)

Are wii games on normal dvd's?
Eg if i had the iso's could i just burn them to a dvd and read them with this?

Also great news


----------



## HelloKitty (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(tepnomus @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> Wow, that was fast.Â I'm sure it would boost the sales of the Wiis, can't say the same for Wii games.



I don't think the Wii needs any more sales boosting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They can't even make them fast enough for the demand now


----------



## TheStump (Jan 26, 2007)

*stops watch*

so only took (since Aus launch) 1 month and 20 days. Now thats impressive. My geuss was about 3 months.


----------



## bryehn (Jan 26, 2007)

i'm not sold untill i can play (J) backups, but what I'm really concerned about is going online with the chip.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Jan 26, 2007)

Videos like the YouTube one are damn easy to fake if you have two Wii consoles.


----------



## Tomobobo (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> Â Â Â The very first Wii modchip has just been disclosed. What can I say? Oh yeah, it is real. I have seen it in action, some stores are already selling it, and we will receive a sample in the next couple of days.


What stores are already selling it?


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sounds good...time to grab some backups.......can't wait to open up my Wii and sold some mod chip in it !!


----------



## wuka (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmmmmm.... Makes me want to buy a Wii....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If I can find one anyway


----------



## Xanikseo (Jan 26, 2007)

That video was not very informative at all, all that was shown was stupid icons, and a tiny snippet of an opening video clip of one game which was released on the gamecube and even THAT was cut short, I don't trust that video at ALL.


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 26, 2007)

it shows when a modchip for a console is leaked it boost sales of consoles.


----------



## TheStump (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Xanikseo @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> That video was not very informative at all, all that was shown was stupid icons, and a tiny snippet of an opening video clip of one game which was released on the gamecube and even THAT was cut short, I don't trust that video at ALL.



^ lol your loss, this IS real. If site admin has confirmed, im a true believer


----------



## Tomobobo (Jan 26, 2007)

Everyone doubted this team when they claimed a slot 1 cart also.  I don't hear anyone still claiming the NinjaDS is fake.


----------



## Costello (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Xanikseo @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> That video was not very informative at all, all that was shown was stupid icons, and a tiny snippet of an opening video clip of one game which was released on the gamecube and even THAT was cut short, I don't trust that video at ALL.


maybe you'll think again when you read our review?

the Ninja team are shipping our Wiinja sample this monday.


----------



## Qpido (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Xanikseo @ Jan 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > That video was not very informative at all, all that was shown was stupid icons, and a tiny snippet of an opening video clip of one game which was released on the gamecube and even THAT was cut short, I don't trust that video at ALL.
> ...



Ya, I was about to say the same thing, Costello said he saw it and confirmed this to work.
I totally trust his opinion.

I would like to see a soldering video tutorial though.

Q~


----------



## Monkey01 (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Xanikseo @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> That video was not very informative at all, all that was shown was stupid icons, and a tiny snippet of an opening video clip of one game which was released on the gamecube and even THAT was cut short, I don't trust that video at ALL.


... and what exactly were you expecting to see?
The games won't be any different if their played illegally I suppose, so what would be the point on displaying more of the games.
Also, if you mean by "one game which was released on the gamecube" that you think it's the GC version booting, you're wrong, cause gamecube games don't show intro's in wii style, don't ask you to put the cord on and don't require A+B to start.


----------



## Costello (Jan 26, 2007)

I've just added another video which shows a little more.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnKNqPQbiv4

who still doesn't believe the Ninja team?


----------



## Gamesphere (Jan 26, 2007)

OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG........*Goes in submission*


----------



## cenotaph (Jan 26, 2007)

Too bad 99% of all people who'll be buying this will be doing it to conduct piracy. Oh well...


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(cenotaph @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> Too bad 99% of all people who'll be buying this will be doing it to conduct piracy. Oh well...


Its called playing "backups"


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(cenotaph @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> Too bad 99% of all people who'll be buying this will be doing it to conduct piracy. Oh well...



Well there is nothing more that you can do with this chip... If you buy it is for piracy (yeah, i'm sure you have the original one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), you can't run other regions games or play homebrews.


----------



## Juli1000 (Jan 26, 2007)

Is there already way to burn .wii files?


----------



## HugeCock (Jan 26, 2007)

Holy smokes! Great news! Time to start downloading those wii backups I saw! Where can I buy a chip Costello?


----------



## zatelli (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like that rumor about a hardware mod being in active production phase was right.
I don't think it's an interesting solution as all I'm interested is being able to run dumps from other regions so I'll gladly pass, especially since we've got no infomation about it performance: does it have graphical glitches or bugs? Can it manage to run all backups at full speed? C
The only postive thing is that it only needs 5 solder points & looks tiny enough not to change the Wii's casing or whatever.
I'll gladly wait longer till a few more solutions surface to make sure the best solution is picked up.
On the other hand I'm quite sad this happened that early in the Wii life cycle cause it might hurt software sales.. at the same time those who witheld their purchase will certainly buy the Wii boosting hardware sales .. so it might not that bad after all.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> Holy smokes! Great news! Time to start downloading those wii backups I saw! Where can I buy a chip Costello?


http://www.futura-online.com/e-tienda/cata...+-+modchip+wii/


----------



## rkenshin (Jan 26, 2007)

kinda pointless to review something so basic..

I mean it's probably like plus for few wires solder and it works and negatives across the board for everything else you'd expect from a modchip


----------



## clanggedin (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll wait for the no solder adapter.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 26, 2007)

Kinda unfortunate name though, sounds like winger (pronounced win-jer)


----------



## Costello (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(rkenshin @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> kinda pointless to review something so basic..
> 
> I mean it's *probably* like plus for few wires solder and it works and negatives across the board for everything else you'd expect from a modchip



The review will at least allow you to stop using "probably" in your sentences...


----------



## Tomobobo (Jan 26, 2007)

Also, I wonder if you need to POT-tweak your Wii's DVD-Rom laser.  I had to on my Gamecube.


----------



## rkenshin (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> The review will at least allow you to stop using "probably" in your sentences...



Yeah but it will be simpler to just post that it works with a lengthy video clip unless you're compelled to review it because of the free sample


----------



## ROM Phreak (Jan 26, 2007)

what about the section of the second video where you don't see him putting the game into the wii? and with it turned like that up on the tv you cant even see if its on. im sure that tv has A/V input on the back of it as well. not trying to be a jerk here (cuz in all honestly i am really excited about this and hope its true!) but i dont want to get all hyped up and find out its not real. i personally would rather doubt it first and then be blown away by the truth later. 

.......that's just my thoughts on it tho


----------



## IxthusTiger (Jan 26, 2007)

1) Is there a specific way to burn GCN or Wii DVDs?

2) What kind of homebrew does the GCN have?


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> 1) Is there a specific way to burn GCN or Wii DVDs?
> 
> 2) What kind of homebrew does the GCN have?


I would like to know how to burn wii isos also


----------



## niklasnyfiken (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> 1) Is there a specific way to burn GCN or Wii DVDs?
> 
> 2) What kind of homebrew does the GCN have?



Burn unscrambled (not RAW) Wii images to a single layer DVD-R or DVD+R (both probably work). Don't burn raw images (probably won't work because they're too big anyway).


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(niklasnyfiken @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Jan 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Is there a specific way to burn GCN or Wii DVDs?
> ...


Is it wrong to ask for a link to a good unscrambler?


----------



## IxthusTiger (Jan 26, 2007)

Will they work with DVD+RW?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> 1) Is there a specific way to burn GCN or Wii DVDs?
> 
> 2) What kind of homebrew does the GCN have?


1) For Wii, tests have shown that burning with speeds of up to 16x works on the following media: Verbatim +R, TDK-R, Imation-R, Emtec 1x-4x -R. Burn unscrambled images just in a normal way. Super Monkey Ball PAL is a bad image, it doesn't work.

2) Not much.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Jan 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Is there a specific way to burn GCN or Wii DVDs?
> ...


Also how can you tell if an iso is raw? or pre unscrambled?


----------



## bryehn (Jan 26, 2007)

how about more common media like verbatim -r, maxel, memorex, etc?


----------



## brpn (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rkenshin @ Jan 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > kinda pointless to review something so basic..
> ...



Costello.. cant wait til your review


----------



## Tripp (Jan 26, 2007)

Blur Song 2


----------



## sabinraijin (Jan 26, 2007)

Actually I'm curious about adjusting the POT as well. Doesn't the Wii read the DVDs differently? So will straight-up backups work on it with this chip, or will we have to tweak the POT so the Wii can read regular DVDs?

Also, will the chip be able to play GC games burned to DVDs (normal DVD - or + R)? I'm salivating at the thought of being able to use a simple 5-wire modchip to play all my GC games on the Wii, instead of going through all the GC modding to get that to work (ala the Viper chip and case replacement).

I'm glad the first video shows actual backup insertion into the Wii, because the 2nd video is terrible and doesn't prove a thing. If we only had the 2nd video to go by, I might have been part of the non-believers.


----------



## Darkforce (Jan 26, 2007)

Awesome news assuming it's true. Gonna sit back and watch the action for a little while first though, don't really wanna chuck anything in my Wii after how much I spent on it lol, especially as I'm someone who wouldn't be able to solder their way out of a paper bag!

=)



QUOTE(sabinraijin @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> I'm salivating at the thought of being able to use a simple 5-wire modchip to play all my GC games on the Wii, instead of going through all the GC modding to get that to work (ala the Viper chip and case replacement).


Why not get a xeno chip for the GC? No wires - just a couple of blobs of solder, heck even I was able to do it, only costs about $20 shipped. Burn your GC isos on 8cm DVDs and away you go. xeno plays all GC games, even Twilight Princess, boots straight into them no fuss. =)


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jan 26, 2007)

Zelda is the only reason people have the system, but even that would get tired fast since it's the main reason to have the system. Anything that comes out first isn't going to be worth it if something better will come alone anyway that's easier to use than the last, so when another chip does come out that takes more than a few week to make then well see more options along with better quality.


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Jan 26, 2007)

^ as far as i know mod chips are for backups, not to release so everyone can pirates the good games 

plus it said GC + WII backups so i think thats a rather large amount of good games to play


im concern about being an early adopter. I bought a M3 CF and weeks  later the m3 SD slim came out. besides being faster, what could newer mod chips do


----------



## Hooya (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(azndragonguy115 @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> ^ as far as i know mod chips are for backups, not to release so everyone can pirates the good games
> 
> plus it said GC + WII backups so i think thats a rather large amount of good games to play
> 
> ...



Play games from other regions
Run homebrew software
Be even easier to install (solder-less solution)
Be more difficult for Nintendo to block

We don't know how long-term this solution is, if Nintendo will produce some sort of penalty for having this chip in your system, like locking firmware updates or online play or even disabling the system with an online update.  This solution also only plays backups from your own region and as far as I know cannot run Wii homebrew software.


----------



## TaMs (Jan 26, 2007)

almost awesome


----------



## sabinraijin (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> Awesome news assuming it's true. Gonna sit back and watch the action for a little while first though, don't really wanna chuck anything in my Wii after how much I spent on it lol, especially as I'm someone who wouldn't be able to solder their way out of a paper bag!
> 
> =)
> 
> ...



How is that possible, when many GC games are over 1.4 GB (the max size of mini-DVDs)? The only larger versions of that size DVD (8cm) are double-sided, which obviously wouldn't work with a game not meant to be on a double-sided disc.

The Viper case mod increases the actual bay size of the GC, so you can insert and run full sized DVD-R media. I'm hoping this Wii modchip lets you just play games off a full DVD-R.


----------



## Darkforce (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(sabinraijin @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> How is that possible, when many GC games are over 1.4 GB (the max size of mini-DVDs)? The only larger versions of that size DVD (8cm) are double-sided, which obviously wouldn't work with a game not meant to be on a double-sided disc.
> 
> The Viper case mod increases the actual bay size of the GC, so you can insert and run full sized DVD-R media. I'm hoping this Wii modchip lets you just play games off a full DVD-R.


Actually only a few GC games are more than 1.4GB and those are all 2 disc games - there are no retail GC games on dual layer DVDs. The only reason the case mods exist are because full sized media is cheaper than 8cm media.

Also the Wiinja mod chip doesn't say anything about playing GC games yet, besides for all we know there may be physical lock/switch in the Wii to distinguish between Wii and GC games by size of disc, e.g. like how the GBA has a switch inside the cart slot to boot into GB mode when pressed by the extra plastic moulding on the base of the GB/GBC carts.

=)


----------



## shtonkalot (Jan 26, 2007)

OK so, where can I buy it and how much?
I'm up for a pre-order on this one.


----------



## Timo710 (Jan 26, 2007)

I won't be buying this be4 I have read a GBAtemp review, if they say it sucks, I will wait for the next brand to get into the Wii!


----------



## 111111111 (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> Kinda unfortunate name though, sounds like winger (pronounced win-jer)



a ginger whinger...


----------



## sabinraijin (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sabinraijin @ Jan 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > How is that possible, when many GC games are over 1.4 GB (the max size of mini-DVDs)? The only larger versions of that size DVD (8cm) are double-sided, which obviously wouldn't work with a game not meant to be on a double-sided disc.
> ...



Ah, my mistake. I thought I saw THUG2 as 1.92 GB, but that was REZ or RE1 at 2 discs.

Hm, wish my friend knew about Xeno when he modded his GC. Did the whole shebang with Viper mod and the case replacement.

Though I'm still hoping the Wiinja plays GC backups.

And if it's a physical switch, than it would probably have something to do with the actual size of the discs since that's the only difference, physically, between DVDs and mini-DVDs. In that case, you could just burn a GC game to a mini-DVD in theory. Here's to hoping this chip has GC support since I don't currently have a GC, but a Wii.


----------



## adgloride (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm gonna be sitting on the fence.  I can remember when the first xbox mod chips came out, you can even compare them to the xenium ice or xecuter 3.  You never know if nintendo could stop us using the mod chip with a firmware upgrade.


----------



## phoood (Jan 27, 2007)

Is this the only site that has this info?
Since I was expecting this to be dugg...


----------



## Bram Stoker (Jan 27, 2007)

Is anyone surprised about this modchip coming out?

Tmbinc (of gamecube fame) has publically announced HOW to make this modchip, a month ago.

The least they (wiinja) could do is give tmbinc credit.


----------



## Hooya (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(phoood @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> Is this the only site that has this info?
> Since I was expecting this to be dugg...



I first saw it on Maxconsole.


----------



## wackme (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> Zelda is the only reason people have the system, but even that would get tired fast since it's the main reason to have the system. Anything that comes out first isn't going to be worth it if something better will come alone anyway that's easier to use than the last, so when another chip does come out that takes more than a few week to make then well see more options along with better quality.



I'm not sure why everyone thinks Zelda is the only reason? You do know that the Gamecube version outsold the Wii version in December? Did you know that world-wide, 5.5 games were sold for every Wii that was sold?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sabinraijin @ Jan 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > How is that possible, when many GC games are over 1.4 GB (the max size of mini-DVDs)? The only larger versions of that size DVD (8cm) are double-sided, which obviously wouldn't work with a game not meant to be on a double-sided disc.
> ...


Wiinja supports Gamecube backups on either mini or regular sized media. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Though be careful, and use good quality media or you'll end up with your fair share of DRE's.


----------



## Kurai (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(wackme @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Jan 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Zelda is the only reason people have the system, but even that would get tired fast since it's the main reason to have the system. Anything that comes out first isn't going to be worth it if something better will come alone anyway that's easier to use than the last, so when another chip does come out that takes more than a few week to make then well see more options along with better quality.
> ...


The only reason i'd buy a Wii for would be Zelda, the rest of the games are a peice of donkey shit. Besides Super Smash Bros. Brawl.


----------



## Harsky (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Darkforce @ Jan 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sabinraijin @ Jan 26 2007 said:
> ...


Right. That's it. I'm gonna buy it. Oh wait, I don't have a Wii yet.... I SHALL FIX THAT.


----------



## Costello (Jan 27, 2007)

The Ninja team claims the modchip will not be detected by the Nintendo Wii since it is attached to the DVD-Drive and not to the Wii motherboard.
And AFAIK, Nintendo didn't manufacture the DVD-Drive themselves...
So they could be right.
If so, that's good news.

The bad news is: the modchip can't be updated.


----------



## lookout (Jan 27, 2007)

That the best news Costello...

wonder still able to update the wii console without detected modchip...


----------



## shtonkalot (Jan 27, 2007)

Anyone know of other retailers accepting orders for this chip?
Has anyone used futura before? Anyone know how their overseas shipping goes?

I want to order one right away but I will wait for a retailer that seems good.


----------



## niklasnyfiken (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Bram Stoker @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Is anyone surprised about this modchip coming out?
> 
> Tmbinc (of gamecube fame) has publically announced HOW to make this modchip, a month ago.
> 
> The least they (wiinja) could do is give tmbinc credit.



The least YOU could do is prove that team ninja didn't reverse engineer it themselves.


----------



## jhoff80 (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm having trouble telling from the few pictures I've seen.  Does this get soldered to the DVD drive's circuitboard (which definitely is much easier to get to), or is it soldered to the main motherboard?


----------



## 754boy (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(niklasnyfiken @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Bram Stoker @ Jan 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone surprised about this modchip coming out?
> ...



The least SOMEBODY could do is assure us that this is really legit. I'll wait for the full review before I get my hopes up.


----------



## jhoff80 (Jan 27, 2007)

Oops, figured it out already using this picture, its the drive's circuitboard.


----------



## shtonkalot (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> I'm having trouble telling from the few pictures I've seen.Â Does this get soldered to the DVD drive's circuitboard (which definitely is much easier to get to), or is it soldered to the main motherboard?


This pic hosted at maxconsole shows one installed.
Looks real easy to do!


----------



## jhoff80 (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(shtonkalot @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Jan 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having trouble telling from the few pictures I've seen.Â Does this get soldered to the DVD drive's circuitboard (which definitely is much easier to get to), or is it soldered to the main motherboard?This pic hosted at maxconsole shows one installed.
> > Looks real easy to do!


Yeah, those spots definitely look much bigger than the little tiny things I fucked up on my attempts to install a xenoGC.


----------



## rkenshin (Jan 27, 2007)

Well hopefully it won't turn out to be like the NME 360 modchip which has gone through two revisions already (v1.2)

Think they did that because MS could see their chip so they went back to change things up and it now disconnects from XBL when a backup is inserted..

So this is why I don't like the fact it can't be updated.. Makes me wonder that eventually I'll have to take it out to solder another chip in with additional features to make it extra stealthy to avoid detection..


----------



## ChowMein (Jan 27, 2007)

AMAZING!!!!


----------



## nevixa (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(rkenshin @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> So this is why I don't like the fact it can't be updated.. Makes me wonder that eventually I'll have to take it out to solder another chip in with additional features to make it extra stealthy to avoid detection..



With these big soldering points it wouldn't be so hard to remove this chip.


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Jan 27, 2007)

Could someone tell me what are their website ?
And more importantly who are going to send you guys the review samples ?


----------



## _Mazza_ (Jan 27, 2007)

Think I might pick up a cheap soldering kit and try installing myself, 1 questions though.

Is there anywhere I can pick up a replacement board if I mess it up?

Even though it's not region free, most games have been released for pal anyway, just awaiting warioware


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 27, 2007)

EDIT: I'm an idiot, nevermind


----------



## pottageb (Jan 27, 2007)

mazza! hows the free stuff goin?

p.s remember me from ukcongas/exceem


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(_Mazza_ @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Think I might pick up a cheap soldering kit and try installing myself, 1 questions though.
> 
> Is there anywhere I can pick up a replacement board if I mess it up?
> 
> Even though it's not region free, most games have been released for pal anyway, just awaiting warioware


Not interested in (J) isos?


----------



## _Mazza_ (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(pottageb @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> mazza! hows the free stuff goin?
> 
> p.s remember me from ukcongas/exceem
> 
> ...



Never been that interested in them, only played a few (J) titles for the DS


----------



## sabinraijin (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> Wiinja supports Gamecube backups on either mini or regular sized media.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! Thanks for the confirmation, Shaunj66.

I'm definitely getting this chip as long as the review proves it to be in working order on games that I care about (preferably all).

This really reminds me of the good old days of modding Playstations. Those PIC12C508 chips were so damn easy to solder, and I can't believe a next-gen console was able to be modded with that style modchip!


----------



## Monkey01 (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(_Mazza_ @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Even though it's not region free, most games have been released for pal anyway, just awaiting warioware


WarioWare was released in Europe before it was released in the US... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=42467

And I don't think not allowing other regions to play is that much of a mather and I don't think other chips released soon will allow other regions as well, maybe the later ones.
Basically all the chip does is making the DVD-reader think it's a real game and not a copy, so if it's from another region, it would believe it's real, but the Wii won't play it anyway because of the default region lock. If they wanted to allow other regions as well, probably more has to be modded than just the drive, to allow the region to be made valid and perhaps that can be detected by Nintendo. (assuming they really can't detect this mod)

Also, what's with people saying Zelda is the only reason for buying a Wii at this moment. Sure, it's the greatest game atm, but how long is the wii out now? More great games will follow, like Mario, Metroid, SSB, perhaps another Zelda, etc. And actually, I think some pretty interesting games are also out already, like Rayman Raving Rabids, Super Monkey Ball, Red Steel, Wario Ware, etc.

It's sort of like saying people only buy a 360 for Gears of Wars, cause how many games with the quality of Gears of Wars have been out for the 360? And that console has a year ahead on the Wii already. (Not that I liked GoW, I bought it for Rare's stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Big Stu (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm not interested in running homebrew. All i want really is for my Gamecube backups, and the occasional Wii backup (when i'm too impatient for a game, Resi Chronicles for one!). I couldn't care less for being locked out of the online elements of the Wii.

But is there a real danger that Nintendo could just shut down my Wii? Or could i just disable the wireless on there and not have to worry?


----------



## Ares_Real (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Wiinja supports Gamecube backups on either mini or regular sized media.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, if we use bad quality DVD's, we can screw up a laser in our Wii's?


----------



## blackeromegalon (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Big Stu @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> I'm not interested in running homebrew. All i want really is for my Gamecube backups, and the occasional Wii backup (when i'm too impatient for a game, Resi Chronicles for one!). I couldn't care less for being locked out of the online elements of the Wii.
> 
> But is there a real danger that Nintendo could just shut down my Wii? Or could i just disable the wireless on there and not have to worry?



Nintendo can't force an update on you with the Wii, you have to do it from a menu item. And so far there hasn't been a game that requires an updated firmware, like with the PSP.


----------



## Opium (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(blackeromegalon @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Big Stu @ Jan 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not interested in running homebrew. All i want really is for my Gamecube backups, and the occasional Wii backup (when i'm too impatient for a game, Resi Chronicles for one!). I couldn't care less for being locked out of the online elements of the Wii.
> ...



Games that come with the latest firmware WILL be released. Nintendo have said that. I guess it gets the firmware updates to the people without a wireless internet connection.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Jan 27, 2007)

Games can update your Wii.
My Pokémon Battle Revolution (J) updated my Wii when I inserted the Disc (even before it appeared in the Disc Channel).


----------



## blackeromegalon (Jan 27, 2007)

Didn't know that before.

I've just noticed the phallic imagery in the drawing next to the pic of the modchip


----------



## Vater Unser (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(phoood @ Jan 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the only site that has this info?
> ...


I first saw it on digg.com  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, is there any info on the price yet? (haven't read the whole thread...don't hurt me plz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Scorpei (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Ares_Real @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wiinja supports Gamecube backups on either mini or regular sized media.
> ...


Close to 40 euro's.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(_Mazza_ @ Jan 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Even though it's not region free, most games have been released for pal anyway, just awaiting warioware
> ...



I said exactly the same thing, then realised he meant 'released' as in...
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?dynamic=38


----------



## Monkey01 (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Jan 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(_Mazza_ @ Jan 27 2007 said:
> ...


I still don't get it? The 0008th entry... European flag... Seems released then I guess...?


----------



## moley (Jan 27, 2007)

havent seen this question asked so I will go ahead and ask it.

If I get this chip and install it would I be able to play NSTC GCN game backups using my PAL Wii and my freeloader disc?


----------



## Big Stu (Jan 27, 2007)

Released, as in "dumped" online?


----------



## Vater Unser (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(moley @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> havent seen this question asked so I will go ahead and ask it.
> 
> If I get this chip and install it would I be able to play NSTC GCN game backups using my PAL Wii and my freeloader disc?


the Freeloader doesn't work with PAL Wiis...it only works with NTSC Wiis


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BlueStar @ Jan 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Jan 27 2007 said:
> ...



Oh yeah


----------



## Chanser (Jan 27, 2007)

Looks pretty basic as a modchip, was hoping for something like the Viper modchip.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Chanser @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Looks pretty basic as a modchip, was hoping for something like the Viper modchip.


Im actually hoping future chips stay this small for the wii as Ill prolly wait it out till theres one with region free and if possible homebrew support.


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Chanser @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Looks pretty basic as a modchip, was hoping for something like the Viper modchip.



Patience, patience  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Before the end of February you will have several choices for Wii modchips.


----------



## -KangaRod- (Jan 27, 2007)

although I don't like the fact that its not region free, I do like the fact that its probably almost undectectable as it runs off the dvd drive; I can't see how Nintendo would be able to detect it, as its only tricking the DVD drive into thinking the security code matches the disc. Any sponsers taking preorders?


----------



## jhoff80 (Jan 27, 2007)

You know, for all of us who aren't that great at soldering, that are hoping this is easy to install, I wonder how hard it will be to actually solder the wires to the  chip, since that looks so small, or will it all be pre-done on that end?


----------



## Hooya (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> You know, for all of us who aren't that great at soldering, that are hoping this is easy to install, I wonder how hard it will be to actually solder the wires to theÂ chip, since that looks so small, or will it all be pre-done on that end?




You'll get just the chip, as it looks like in the photos.  You'll have to provide your own wires.


----------



## clickclick (Jan 27, 2007)

maan, i really want to jump on this but i've never modded a system before. Is it a hard thing to do? Is it something I can send to them and have them do for me?

Any chance of something as easy as the G6 Lite that doesn't require me opening my system coming out..?


----------



## romeoondaline (Jan 27, 2007)

is it true that the chip is like only 1 euro ??
i mean i would rather buy it for a small price since its soo little


----------



## nloding (Jan 27, 2007)

Any word on the POT adjustments?  If it's anything like the Gamecube, screw that.  But if someone dumps the code from the PIC, I'll just grab a cheap PIC, borrow my buddies programmer, and there we go.  A whole $2.

But if I need to mess with the POT like I had to with my GC ... nevermind.  Not worth my time.


----------



## niklasnyfiken (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Any word on the POT adjustments?Â If it's anything like the Gamecube, screw that.Â But if someone dumps the code from the PIC, I'll just grab a cheap PIC, borrow my buddies programmer, and there we go.Â A whole $2.
> 
> But if I need to mess with the POT like I had to with my GC ... nevermind.Â Not worth my time.



Why not? It's not even difficult. All you need is a multimeter and a screwdriver.


----------



## blackjack (Jan 27, 2007)

Still someone who has never enjoyed the superior swiss education might not know how to use those tools.

Tja ned alli gönd ebe is bastele.


----------



## nloding (Jan 27, 2007)

I know how to solder and how to adjust the POT.  But it's a pain in the ass to tweak it, try it, tweak it, try it, tweak it, try it.  There isn't one setting that works for all GC's ...

If I have to adjust the POT on my Wii, forget it.  If I don't, shit, I'll do it just for the GC backups.

*EDIT:* I mean make my own chip programming a PIC, not buying theirs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not that I don't want to support the scene, but I'm unemployed, so $2 is better than $45.


----------



## angelfly (Jan 27, 2007)

More installation pictures.


----------



## nloding (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(angelfly @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> More installation pictures.



Wish I spoke Spanish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Looks like a very simple install.  Again, I'm curious about the POT, and how long it will take before someone dumps the PIC itself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I'm awful ... ripping off a group that's releasing a chip that can play ripped off games ...)


----------



## Hooya (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(angelfly @ Jan 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > More installation pictures.
> ...



google translation
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=e....php%3Ft%3D4958

I just hope I get my Wii before a hardware update has been made at the factory making this chip obsolete for future generations of Wiis.  It seems like it's actually a smart and simple solution.  I'm hopeful for the future of the Wii.

I bought my screwdrivers, but now I guess I need a soldering iron!


----------



## 3DPiper (Jan 27, 2007)

Can't wait to see the review.. I don't have a console (just 4 DSLites).. If this allows me to play GameCube and Wii games, I'll get a Wii and this modchip and start d/ling GC and Wii roms immediately!

The GC controller looks so much different than the Wii controller, are they compatible? Do GC games played on the Wii take advantage of the motion-controlled Wii controller?

-Matthew (console newbie)


----------



## nloding (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(3DPiper @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Can't wait to see the review.. I don't have a console (just 4 DSLites).. If this allows me to play GameCube and Wii games, I'll get a Wii and this modchip and start d/ling GC and Wii roms immediately!
> 
> The GC controller looks so much different than the Wii controller, are they compatible? Do GC games played on the Wii take advantage of the motion-controlled Wii controller?
> 
> -Matthew (console newbie)



Not that it matters, but you'd be download DVD images, not exactly ROMs per se.  Anyway, the GC controller plugs into the Wii console itself, at the top.  There's also a spot for the GC memory cards.  So you aren't using the Wiimote or the SD card for GC play.


----------



## lenselijer (Jan 27, 2007)

I have a pal wii, what if i use a copy of freeloader and then boot my NTSC gamecube backups?


----------



## nloding (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(lenselijer @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> I have a pal wii, what if i use a copy of freeloader and then boot my NTSC gamecube backups?



I believe Freeloader only works on NTSC Wii's.


----------



## SilverAnalyst (Jan 27, 2007)

Right, I'm buying this now. I know, I have early adoption sydrome. I can't help it, I'm exited. I'm not even sure about how to put the iso's onto disk, or even where to get them. I hope they have torrents. Oh, can I say that on this site? Well, I'm off to buy it from the site mentioned. I hope it works out for me.


----------



## ssj4android (Jan 27, 2007)

WTF, we don't even see him put the DVD in during the second "proof" YouTube video. WHy? That alone make me believe it's fake, even though I would've believed it was real before.


----------



## Hooya (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(ssj4android @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> WTF, we don't even see him put the DVD in during the second "proof" YouTube video. WHy? That alone make me believe it's fake, even though I would've believed it was real before.



Why all the doubters?  The site admin has seen one working and personally vouches for the products truthfulness.

The website www.wiinja.com is up...  Why are so many people crying "fake"?


----------



## SilverAnalyst (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi, I'm trying to order it from Futura. However, when I get to the payment site it says.
Payment for:
FUTURA Videojuegos ©

Is this normal?

*edit* Nevermind, it's ordered.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 28, 2007)

sure the site's up, but its SLOW AS HELL! spent at least 4 hours trying to load the schematics jpg.


----------



## nloding (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm not having any problems with the site.  It works fine for me.

I can't wait until the reviews start coming out, because if there's not POT tweaking ... this is really cool.  Even though it can't do region free.


----------



## rkenshin (Jan 28, 2007)

I have a launch Gamecube and never had to tweak the laser at all for backups.. Is that the case for all 1st gen Gamecube's?


----------



## niklasnyfiken (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(blackjack @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Still someone who has never enjoyed the superior swiss education might not know how to use those tools.
> 
> Tja ned alli gönd ebe is bastele.Â



First of all, I'm not swiss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Second of all, all I did was buy me a multimeter, open the GC and followed one of the many guides found on the internet. It's so easy an 8-year old can do it.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jan 28, 2007)

one bad thing is not many games are over here that are even worth the download let alone purchase, but one game i though looked alright was escape from bug island or whatever the original name was that i can't remember right now. It's not surprise that zelda gamecube is better duh why do you think it sold more maybe the user friendly controls?, but i though the wii version would be better cause of the graphics or whatever they put in it. The good thing about a mod chip is that you can try them all with out worrying too much about cost, because those damn controls cost way too much.


----------



## -KangaRod- (Jan 28, 2007)

Escape from Bug Island is supose to be a terrible game.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 28, 2007)

Does this mean groups will stop releasing Wii games in RAW format so we don't have to download 4.5 gig no matter how big the actual game is?


----------



## SilverAnalyst (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm probably not allowed to ask this. 

*edit* the rest is removed thanks to the timely help of gbatemp users. THANKS ALL!

Thanks


----------



## Yoshimashin (Jan 29, 2007)

Im sure if this modchip catches on, someone will make a tool to edit the image files region and whatnot.


----------



## -KangaRod- (Jan 29, 2007)

its not the images region thats the problem; its the region of your wii. The chip works fine playing PAL images on PAL systems (aparently)


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jan 29, 2007)

lol bug island they should just remake silent hill instead instead of wasting time in things like this, and what ever happened to that disaster something game?


----------



## -KangaRod- (Jan 29, 2007)

Disaster: Day of Crisis is slated for release this year I think.


----------



## shtonkalot (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> ...Super Monkey Ball PAL is a bad image, it doesn't work.


I take it that is the PI release?
Does anyone know of a good dump of the PAL version of Monkey Ball?


----------



## moloko23 (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm so happy!!!

Where can you order this bad boy?


----------



## shtonkalot (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(moloko23 @ Jan 30 2007 said:


> I'm so happy!!!
> 
> Where can you order this bad boy?


Check this thread for stores and comments on them.
The only known reliable site ATM seems to be modchipman.


----------



## Mega|Home (Jan 29, 2007)

i really think i may have to wait for a chip that can turn on/off. also it would be great if you could upgrade FW on it...


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE(shtonkalot @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Super Monkey Ball PAL is a bad image, it doesn't work.I take it that is the PI release?
> > Does anyone know of a good dump of the PAL version of Monkey Ball?



you can try wiierd-smbbb.r**


----------

